# wasser im wohnzimmer?



## Rantanplan79 (12. Nov. 2007)

hallo alle zusammen,

ich stöber schon seit einigen tagen erfolglos im netz und hoffe nun ihr könnt mir helfen.

ich habe folgende idee. ein kleiner teich im wohnzimmer, ca. 2 m im durchmesser und etwa 40 cm tief. da das haus aber nur gemietet ist kann ich es baulich nicht verändern. jetzt meine frage:

gibt es "fertigteiche" für den innenbereich? also nicht einfache teichschalen, sondern komplett fertige becken mit teichumrandung. also einfach nur zum "ins wohnzimmer stellen und loslegen"? am liebsten in einem steindekor...

viele wünsche ich weiß... aber vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine idee.

schon mal danke im vorraus 

basti


----------



## gabi (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hi Basti,

was versprichst du dir von einem Teich im Wohnzimmer? Unsere Teiche sind echte Winterschläfer, da tut sich jetzt bis März garnichts. Und das liegt nicht nur an der Temperatur sondern auch an der zu kurzen Sonnenscheindauer. 

Um jetzt im Winter was davon zu haben müsstest du zumindest eine Lampe haben die das Sonnenlicht immitiert (kenne den Fachbegriff dafür nicht). Ausserdem steigt dann bei dir im Wohnzimmer die Luftfeuchtigkeit an, was nicht gut für das Mauerwerk ist.

Das alles läuft dann meiner Meinung nach doch eher auf ein Aquarium hinaus.

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anders Erfahrung damit.


----------



## geecebird (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Du könntest mit einem Gestell aus Holzbalken arbeiten, innen Teichfolie verwenden und von außen verkleiden. Je nach Größe des Beckens solltest du aber auch auf die Statik achten - bezogen auf Holzstärke und Zimmerdecke. Bei deiner Angabe sollte es aber bei der Zimmerdecke kein Problem sein. Ein Wasserbett zum Beispiel wäre nicht schwerer.


----------



## geecebird (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Schau mal hier, das ist echt eine tolle Sache, aber als Mieter natürlich nicht umzusetzen...

http://www.koifreaks.de/aussenteich.html


----------



## Iris S. (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hallo Basti,

irgendwo muß es das geben (habe es aber leider auch nicht gefunden).

Unser "Chinese" hat so einen Innenteich im Restaurant stehen.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

hallo
ich hab sowas im wohnzimmer
schaust du hier  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3760

ist zwar toll im winter die fische mit der hand zu füttern , aber ich rate dir aus folgenden gründen im nachhinein ab.
1 wenn du pech hast steigt die luftfeuchtigkeit an
( war bei mir nicht der fall weil ich ein holz-blockhaus haben und dafür nicht so anfällig ist )
2 obwohl ich mir einen kleinen skimmer mit 50mm durchmesser, ozon und abschäumer gebaut habe,kann man den einen unangenehmen geruch des wassers wahrnehemen ( vielleicht ist ja mein filter etwas zu klein geraten 120l wegen platzmangel )
3 ich habe seitdem essigfliegen im raum die ich vorher nie hatte und daß in rauhen mengen

mein frauchen wäre es lieber wir hätten kein becken im wohnzimmer, naja schaun wir mal 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Rantanplan79 (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

hi ihr... danke für die schnellen antworten !

ich merke schon... so einfach wie ich dachte wirds mal wieder nicht :-(
ich hab echt gedacht es gibt solche "wohnzimmerteiche" aus gfk von der stange... schade.    dann muss ich wohl das basteln anfangen.

@ jürgen         
nen tollen innenteich hast du da....   bei mir ist leider kein holz im haus ... eher stein... darum hatte ich auch nach steinoptik gesucht


basti


----------



## Bombusterestris (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hallo,
ich hatte mir vor 3 Jahren im Keller (also nicht im Kohlenkeller, sondern da wo andere Leute eine Bar haben) aus Holzpaletten und Folie ein Becken von ca. 2,5m3 zusammengeschraubt. Das hat ganz gut funktioniert bis plötzlich Wasserverluste auftraten und naße Stellen am Fußboden zu sehen waren. Ich hatte einfach zu dünne Folie verwendet, die hatte ein Löchlein.
Im Keller war das nicht weiter schlimm. Probleme mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit hatte ich absolut nicht. Der Raum ist 4x5m und hat ein ausreichen großes Fenster.
Aber im Wohnzimmer!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? Ein bischen zu gewagt!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hallo Basti,

ist zwar ne nette Idee, aber mit viel zu viel Risiken behaftet. Ich würde dir davon abraten sowas in einem Wohnzimmer umzusetzen.

Mögliche Risiken:
- Undichtigkeit
- Zu hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit
- Gefahr von Schimmelbildung
- Geruchsentwicklung, wenn Wasser brackig wird
- Sehr hoher Aufwand, bei notwendigen Wasserwechsel
- Sehr hoher Reinigungsaufwand
etc.

Überlege es dir gut. Ich denke, du wirst nicht viel Spass damit haben.


----------



## bmüller (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

hab ja schon viel verrücktes gehört, aber dass hier ist nicht zu toppen.

Was sagt denn dein Vermieter dazu?

kauf dir doch einfach ein Wasserbett und setz Piranias rein:crazy


----------



## Annett (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hi.

Also verrückt sind wir doch irgendwie alle. 

Die Frage kommt nicht zum ersten Mal... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5759/?q=wohnzimmer+teich

Also soo ungewöhnlich ist das nicht. Hab schon anderswo gesehen, wie einer den halben Büroraum zum Teich gemacht hat. 
Weiß aber leider nicht mehr, wo das war. 

Ich würde allerdings gut lüften... wegen Stockflecken etc.


----------



## sigfra (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*



			
				bmüller schrieb:
			
		

> hab ja schon viel verrücktes gehört, aber dass hier ist nicht zu toppen.
> 
> 
> kauf dir doch einfach ein Wasserbett und setz Piranias rein:crazy




Hallo Bmüller...


gibts eigentlich auch einen richtigen Namen bei dir ?... ist ja nur mal so ne Frage... 

... ansonsten mußt du wissen, das Teichbesitzer usw. ein "Volk" für sich sind...
... deswegen find ich es nicht ganz ok, wenn du jemanden für verrückt erklärst, nur weil er sich Gedanken darüber macht, sich in sein Wohnzimmer einen Teich zu stellen bzw. evtl. zu bauen...

... deswegen find ich deinen Tip mit dem Wasserbett auch ein wenig....... 

... Du ahnst nicht, wieviel Leute es gibt, die sich genau darüber schon ihre Gedanken gemacht haben und es zum großteil auch verwirklicht haben....

... ob nun nen kleinen Teich direkt im Wohnzimmer... 

... oder zum Beispiel den Teich selber bis ins Haus... jawohl... auch das gibt es.. der Teich geht durch den Wintergarten bis ans Wohnzimmer...und der Wintergarten hat einen Glasboden...   ... und zum Teil ist der Boden aber stellenweise offen... sowas ist einfach nur... goil...


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hi Basti

Da gäbe es 2 Möglichkeiten.
1. du nimmst ein sogenanntes Rundstrombecken und ummantelst es mit Steinen,oder
2. du nimmst dir diverse Styrodurplatten oder Gasbetonsteine und erstellst zunächst einmal ein Grundgerüst. Eben die eventuelle Form und Höhe. Und danach überziehst du das Ganze mit GFK. Siehe GFK Teichbau.

ALLERDINGS WÜRDE ICH DIR DAVON ABRATEN GFK IN DER WOHNUNG ZU VERARBEITEN. Deine Nachbarn lynchen dich sonst womöglich.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## bmüller (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bmüller...
> 
> 
> gibts eigentlich auch einen richtigen Namen bei dir ?... ist ja nur mal so ne Frage...
> ...




Sorry , aber wenn Du richtig gelesen hättest, würdest du sehen, daß ich niemanden für verrückt erklärt habe.
Sondern geschrieben hab, dass es alle verückten SACHEN topt , die ich bisher gehört habe.

Ich hatte auch nicht negativ geschrieben oder schlecht gemacht.

Jedem das seine oder ?

In diesem Sinne ,und nix für ungut an alle Teichianer .

PS meinen Namen hatte ich hier schon ein paar mal gesagt "Thomas"

Heißt Du denn wircklich Sigfra ??


----------



## mume (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hallo Thomas(bmüller)

Schau doch einfach mal gaaaanz unten von jedem Beitrag von "sigfra"



Was steht da???? RICHTIG!!!! 
FRANK
P.S Und jetzt brauchst Du auch nicht mehr fragen obe er wirklich " sigfra" heisst...


----------



## sigfra (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*



			
				bmüller schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sinne ,und nix für ungut an alle Teichianer .




Hallo Thomas...


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

hallo
ich glaube ich muß hier auch mal meine meinung mit einstellen.
die möglichen risiken  von jürgen kann ich nicht ganz teilen.

zu der – undichtigkeit
ich habe keine kanten oder steine am boden und eine folie von 1,5mm genommen und die filter stehen versteckt unter einer auffangwanne.sollte  irgendwie was undicht werden fliegt bei mir der fi.das becken habe ich aus holzbalken gebaut und würde locker 10000l tragen.Ist also eine sache der konztruktion.

zur luftfeuchtigkeit
habe ich bei mir 50%,oki bei mir wälzt sich die luft von innen nach außen eine mal am tag durchs holz aus.wie es bei anderen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

- Gefahr von Schimmelbildung
habe ich set 3 jahren nicht

- Geruchsentwicklung, wenn Wasser brackig wird
ja hab ich, aber nur weil ich meinen filter zu klein gebaut habe.

- Sehr hoher Aufwand, bei notwendigen Wasserwechsel
nicht mehr wie bei meinem teich.schlauch rein -türe auf - laufen lassen

- Sehr hoher Reinigungsaufwand
wahrscheinlich meinst du den filter oder?
auch nicht.wasser wie beim ww ablaufen lassen-filter mit nach draußen nehmen -reinigen -wieder reinstellen,-fertig

und nun zum komentar von thomas

"hab ja schon viel verrücktes gehört, aber dass hier ist nicht zu toppen.
Was sagt denn dein Vermieter dazu?
kauf dir doch einfach ein Wasserbett und setz Piranias rein"

also auf piranias stehe ich nicht,aber kois gefallen mit ganz gut.
ich habe es bis heute nicht bereut, ein becken im wohnzimmer zu haben.
1 ist mein wohnzimmer groß genug und 2 hat sowas nicht jeder 
es macht einfach riesig spass auch im tiefsten winter kontakt mit den tieren zu haben. das füttern macht in einem solchen becken erst richgtig freude.wenn du dich auf den rand abstützt und sie mit der hand fütterst ist der abstand gerade mal 20-30cm.du kannst ihnen dabei tief in die augen schauen lol  
wir verbringen so bestimmt jeden tag ein stunde.
meiner meinung nach war daß jede mühe werd 
(muß halt noch meinen filter verbessern,daß mein frauchen auch zufrieden ist)

der beitrag sollte keine kritik an jürgen oder thomas sein

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Dr.J (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

@Jürgen
habe ich auch nicht als Kritik empfunden.  Ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen, wenn jemand, wie du, andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Hoffentlich liest Dagmar das nicht, sonst will sie vielleicht auch nen Teich im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## bmüller (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas...




hast du denn auch nen Namen ??


----------



## Dr.J (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

So liebe Leute,

jetzt ist es wieder gut. Wir wollen doch nicht so ein interessantes Thema durch Namensstreitigkeiten auseinanderreissen, oder? 

Also habt euch wieder lieb, sonst müssen manche Posts hier woandershin verschoben werden. ok?


----------



## katja (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*



			
				bmüller schrieb:
			
		

> hast du denn auch nen Namen ??




kannst du lesen??? 

ganz davon abgesehen, dass unter JEDEM beitrag von sigfra frank steht, hat mume dir deine frage schon beantwortet!


----------



## Rantanplan79 (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

wow... so viel aufregung  ;-)

also erst mal danke für eure vielen antworten!!!

ich merke schon... alles ist möglich... im eigenbau!
ich hatte drauf gehofft dass es irgendwo halt fertige teiche zum "einfach hinstellen" gibt. umrandung und teich zusammen ein teil. wenn ich dann probleme kriegen würde wär halt nicht so viel zeit draufgegangen und ich könnte das einfach auf die terrasse verfrachten ;-)

mein fazit

entweder selbst was zimmern oder jemanden finden der sowas extra für mich anfertigt... vielleicht kennt ihr ja jemanden ;-)

danke für eure mithilfe


basti


----------



## geecebird (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*



			
				Rantanplan79 schrieb:
			
		

> entweder selbst was zimmern oder jemanden finden der sowas extra für mich anfertigt... vielleicht kennt ihr ja jemanden ;-)



Basti, trigger doch mal den kwoddel an, der ist irgendwo aus dem Pott (Herten??) und hat seinen Teich richtig toll mit GFK ausgekleidet. Vielleicht ist das ein Anfang.  

@bmüller: Ich staune immer wieder, was für Trolls es gibt... :crazy


----------



## simon (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

hallo basti
ein früherer nachbar hatte nen kleinen fertigteich zum freistehen mit holzverblendung
war aus nem gartencenter,von daher sollte es sowas doch geben
gruss simon


----------



## Elfriede (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hallo basti,

kleine, runde, freistehende Teiche habe ich auch in einem Gartencenter gesehen, allerdings nur bis 1,50 m im Durchmesser. 
Da ich im Vorjahr so ein Becken mit einem Durchmesser von 2,10 m  und 0,50 Tiefe brauchte, was in etwa Deinem Wunschmaß entspricht, habe ich mir eines anfertigen lassen, mit einer Wandstärke von 12 mm.  Die Herstellerfirma meines Beckens erzeugt Lebensmittelcontainer und Wasserdepots. So ein Becken lässt sich sicher auf viele Arten für den Wohnbereich gestalten. Meines habe ich im Garten in einen vorhandenen Betonring gesetzt, den ich, mangels Zufahrt, nicht vom Grundstück entfernen konnte. Es sollte eigentlich ein Brunnen daraus entstehen, geworden ist es ein kleiner Teich, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## teichmuschel (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*



			
				Rantanplan79 schrieb:
			
		

> ein kleiner teich im wohnzimmer, ca. 2 m im durchmesser und etwa 40 cm tief. da das haus aber nur gemietet ist kann ich es baulich nicht verändern.




Um noch mal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen, hast Du schon mal an die Statik gedacht? Allein das Wasser ist schon mehr als eine Tonne, dazu noch das Baumaterial. Wenn das Becken ebenerdig ohne Raum darunter steht geht es ja, aber in welcher Etage wohnst Du?.


----------



## kuhantilope (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

alles quatsch von wegen luftfeuchtigkeit und brackwasser!!!

ich habe jahrelang eine fertigteichschale im wohnzimmer gehabt und da gab es keine probleme!!!

probleme gibt es dann wenn keine fenster geöffnet werden um mal frische luft in die kajüte zu lassen

ich habe die teichschale mit montageschaum so lange umschäumt bis ich eine schöne landschaft hatte und habe sogar noch behälter für pflanzen eingeschäumt habe leider keine bilder mehr davon aber zu guter letzt habe ich das ganze noch mit abtönfarbe angestrichen und jeder der zu besuch kam fand es super gut 

aber je nachdem was du als besatz wählst solltest du einen filter nicht vergessen

ansonsten einfach die phantasie spielen lassen dann passt es schon


----------



## zoe (29. Nov. 2007)

*AW: wasser im wohnzimmer?*

Hallo Ihr  

Passend zum Thema bin ich gerade im Netz über so einen Wohnzimmerteich gestolpert. http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=3923
Wollte euch den Link natürlich nicht vorenthalten. 

Wo es passt sieht das sicher nich verkehrt aus.  

liebe Grüße
zoe

edit: hoppla, noch einer: http://www.einrichtungsbeispiele.de/index.php?lid=0&uid=4825


----------

